# Hi I am Ahmed From Egypt



## ahmed (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi All
I Ahmed from Egypt I am 29 I have 2 childes and I am new to the forum 
I am studying immigration to Australia and i hope to find all i need in this great forum


----------

